# PERM - Supervised Recruitment



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have been living in the US for 5 and a half years now, and are still waiting on our green card process.
I came over with a company who had me on an L1-B visa, which I was led to believe was not an easy visa to change to a Green Card.
the company I was with for my first 5 years really dragged their heels, and consequently, I decided to leave them and join another firm.
this new firm sponsored me for an H1-B which was succesful, and they proceeded to restart the Green Card Process.
I have been told that the PERM process is "In Process", and that the reason there is a delay is because it's been selected for "Supervised Recruitment"
The lawyers have told me not to worry, this is normal, and the green card process could just take slightly longer than usual.
My H1-B visa runs out September of this year, and they have also told me that as my green card process will have been started over s year ago, the H1-B visa is able to be extended year on year until the Green Card is accepted or rejected.
Is this correct ?
My visa in my passport has expired, if I leave the country before September of this year, will I just need to arrange an interview at the embassy to get a new visa, and show them my I797a (confirmation of the H1-B petition) showing it expires in September ?

does anyone have any idea how much longer Supervised Recruitment selected Green Card applications take ?

any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------

